# My pictures of progress



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

after 4 months of strict dieting and traning I dropped to % 13 bf from % 25 bf...

http://community.webshots.com/photo/89462946/89463061dQfxMG

Here are the factors that make me lose that much bf with minimum muscle loss

1) John Berardi's don't diet plan

2) T-Dawg diet

3) German Body Comp Training

4) Guerilla cardio

5) Tight (fat burner from SAN NUTRITION)


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Praise given where praise is deserved - and you deserve it mate.

A fantastic result, well done 

L


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

I will send my body pictures soon as well where you can see the real difference


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Wow, looking good


----------



## Desdicado (May 7, 2003)

Great progress,

Your hair looks better too, ha ha!.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking great bro

Well done!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

hahaha, you look like a typical advert for slim fast or something, thats damn good weight loss there, you'll be pulling the ladies in no time!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

merhaba!

thats an very impressive transformation buddy. Maybe some of our friends who are considering DNP should take a leaf out of your book....  Joking guys..

Well done mate!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

hope i can get the same sort of results when i start cutting


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very impressive. Good job. Looks like hard work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, did I comment on this or did I not, nevermind, just doing supermarket sweep, next!!!!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

that's great progress there.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

well done...

**** - I better go an hit the treadmill...


----------

